# Trivia 12/16



## luckytrim (Dec 16, 2019)

trivia 12/16
DID YOU KNOW ...
Peas are a popular pizza topping in Brazil.

1. You are reading an online entry about anthropology when you  come upon
"KYA". What does this mean, or stand for?
2. How many days, approximately, does it take the moon to  revolve on its own
axis?
3. Strange Words are These ; PASTICHE
  a. -  wine and hot water with sugar and lemon juice and  nutmeg
  b. -  a work of art that imitates the style of some previous  work
  c. -  write down quickly without much attention to  detail
  d. -  a large gathering of people intended to arouse  enthusiasm
4. Which of these is the USA's largest island ?
  a. - Hawaii (The Big Island)
  b. - Kodiak Island
  c. - Long Island
  d. - Puerto Rico
5. Splash Mountain is located in which "Land" at Disney Parks  ?
  a. - Adventureland
  b. - Fantasyland
  c. - Frontierland
  d. - Tomorrowland
6. If I suffer from Mysophobia , what is it that I fear  ?
  a. - Clutter
  b. - Dirt
  c. - Feces
  d. - Rodents
7. Finland has borders with three countries ; name them  ...
8. Ernesto Guevara de la Serna; better known to us as the  bearded Che 
Guevara ,
was born in which Country ?
  a. - Cuba
  b. - Argentina
  c. - Bolivia
  d. - Brazil

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Question ; What is the distinguishing factor between a fruit  and a
vegetable?
Answer ; That’s easy;  the edible part of a fruit has seeds,  whereas the
edible part of a vegetable does not.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - 1,000 Years ago
2. - 27
3. - b
4. - a
5. - c
6. - b
7. Norway, Sweden and Russia
8. - b

TRUTH !!
This is a very simple one: the parts of fruit plants that we  eat have seeds,
while what we call vegetables do not. There are many fruits  that are eaten
like vegetables (e.g. tomatoes, cucumbers, eggplant) but  botanically they
are technically fruits due to the presence of seeds within  their edible
components. Fruits are also generally characterized by a sweet  taste, while
vegetables often have neutral tastes to them.


----------

